# unofficial state record sheephead



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

just got word that a buddy named john just possible blew out the state record sheep while fishing with fishers-of-men today.. i think record was 23lbs and this bad boy came in at 38inches 28 lbs.. should be resolved in the am to be official!!! what a beast of a fish!!! maybe van can chime in and give the numbers


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Holly Smolly. What a fish. Glad he caught it and not me.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

That would be a HUGE drum... man, get some pics I wanna see it.

Current record;
Drum, Freshwater (Sheepshead) 23.5 37 1/8" Sandusky River James S. Williams, Fremont July 21, 2001


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Van has to chime in on this, I can't wait to see the pics. Its gotta look like the hood of a car


----------



## kohouty (Aug 3, 2009)

I am going up to work with van on Thurs - Sunday 
when i get back ill post pics 
cant wait to see it myself.


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

That is going to be a great mount over the fireplace!


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

more like a great "dis-mount" when it rips down part of the dry wall..


----------



## POA4LIFE (May 4, 2010)

I thought this was a beast when my seven year old caught it and this can't be half of what you guys are talking about. I think this was about 18 -19 inches long based off the top of the cooler box and it seemed like it weighed a ton on her little micro light pole.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

that's a big reef donkey


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Reef donkey! :Banane42:
I gotta remember that one....


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Seaturd said:


> Reef donkey! :Banane42:
> I gotta remember that one....


Me too!!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome catch! Seaturd dreams of reef donkeys that are big enough to ride on the back of and a boat floor of scales the size of JFK halves.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> Awesome catch! Seaturd dreams of reef donkeys that are big enough to ride on the back of and a boat floor of scales the size of JFK halves.


I dream of them - you catch them and pollute my boat with their presence.


----------



## blackveddr (May 26, 2010)

If this new record holds up, I think we may have found the "Chupacabra!"


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

any word yet on pictures or official stats? thought someone would have posted by now


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I_Shock_Em said:


> any word yet on pictures or official stats? thought someone would have posted by now


There's nothing on the ODNR site


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I apologize for taking so long guys. I don't get much time to get on line now and the library puters are a pain. I sent the pics to Kahouty to post because I could not get them up to photobucket from here. Wait 'till you see this ugly monster . The pic in the cooler is after the loss of weight. You will see that fat belly all gone.

It was caught perchin by John Pichon of Mantua. Mon. August 9th Just before dark.
Boat scale showed 27.75#
State record is 23.5#

John drug his feet on taking care of the fish getting it weighed. The fish was in the livewell over night, died Tuesday morning and all the belly fluids drained out. I iced it hard for him but he did not come to weigh the fish until this morning. (Wed).
After the loss it weighed in a pound and a half light of the record.

I guess if you are going to wait you better freeze it!

Woulda...Shoulda...Coulda....lol


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

"Reef Donkey" has now been added to my vocabulary and I will be using it frequently... LOL 

Thanks for the updates, still looking forward to the pics! Even if it's not a state record, thats a BRUTE of a drum at #20.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I have to see the pics. We've definately boated some 10#ers but 27 on a boat scale. Van get that pic up or send it to me and I'll post it.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Beware trollers hook up in to one like that with 250 back and your arms will burn for days.... all bet the croak sounded like a fog horn!!!! WOW


----------



## kohouty (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok guys just got home and in my email where some pics of the beast.
All I can say is wow!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

That thing has a gut like me after Thanksgiving day dinner


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

UNBELIEVABLE, that is a pig. Joe


----------



## Darcy (Sep 8, 2005)

Send me the photo and the fisherman's name/phone number. I want to post that Groaner in The Plain Dealer.
D'Arcy Egan
[email protected]


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

I think he swallowed my football!!!!!! 
What a catch...even if it is a sheep!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! that is a fat one, That building in the backround is a dead ringer for Euclid hospital.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Why keep such a large specimen (of any species) if you are going to waste it? Either eat it, get it measured, or let it go. This isn't the first story of a record class fish being mis-handled and ending up short of a record (let alone thrown in the trash the next day). Great fish.... too bad.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah what a waste. He also looks ticked off because he is holding a Sheepshead. I can't believe that he let the record go like that. Shame to waste a fish like that even if it was live stock.


----------



## ExxWhy (Jun 11, 2010)

What would be the proper handling of such a fish if you want to get credit for the record? Looks pretty big for most any livewell or even most coolers.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

You take it off the boat to a certified scale and have 2 witnesses, I would recommend to call the DNR. He got just what he deserved, a nice photo.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like some carp huggers wanting to charge a guy with cruelty to fish, or abuse of a corpse, it's a carp for gosh sakes.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

huge fish !!!


----------



## kohouty (Aug 3, 2009)

I can see being mad over a good eater.
but to be mad over sheepshead lets get real.
how many of you catch them kill them and trow them back in the lake.
allot of you do. the lake is over run with them.
john did not have the time to go Tuesday and it was not Vans fish to take to the weigh station.
Van did everything he could to keep it good till john could weigh it in.

Big fish nice pics and good memories that all we need in life right.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

You gotta love when Master Angler chimes in. Always a positive post!:devil:

Very cool to experience a fish like that... Congrats gentlemen!!


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW! Congratulations! What a belly on the thing. Those things will eat anything. I was on Sandusky Bay doing a catfish tournament and caught an est. 20lb'r on a live 4-5 inch blue gill. That was something I never thought would happen. since when did they start eating gills? LOL


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

looks like the fish ate a cement block..................very disproportioned


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

no wake said:


> Sounds like some carp huggers wanting to charge a guy with cruelty to fish, or abuse of a corpse, it's a carp for gosh sakes.


where on earth did you get the idea this is a carp? mite need to work on the fish id


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I find it fairly disgusting to to deprive some other fisherman the possibility of catching a fish of that caliber simply due to neglect.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Seaturd said:


> Reef donkey! :Banane42:
> I gotta remember that one....


We often refer to them as "Michigan Walleye".


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I tried to not say anything..............but.......like some have said ITS NOT A CARP!!.....second that is a fish of mass proportions...I don't care if its a 20 lb walleye,5 lb perch or a 27 lb sheephead ITS A HUGE FISH AND AN INCREDIBLE CATCH BY THIS GENTLEMAN, some of you people must not be true fisherman if you look at a fish like that!,ya it might not the most targeted,best eating,or most popular,BUT ITS A LIVING CREATURE!,give me a break,why are people here to bust bubbles,if you don't have something nice,or respectful,keep it too yourself!,and congradulate the guy on his awesome catch!!!

GREAT JOB BUDDY! HAD TO BE A HELL OFF A FIGHT!


----------



## kohouty (Aug 3, 2009)

well said


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I use to go to a local dam to catch carp on an ultra-lite rig just for the fun of the fight. I've caught enough sheep to know they are fighters no matter what size. That one had to be a battle for sure. Congrats on landing that pig on a perch rig. That's a feat in itself.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I_Shock_Em said:


> where on earth did you get the idea this is a carp? mite need to work on the fish id


I used "carp" a general sarcasmistic description, I know what kind of fish it is.
I suppose now somebody will chime in to let me know sarcasmistic is either spelled wrong or not even a word to start with. 
I myself would have left that fish go, wouldn't want to haul it around, don't care about any record credits, I"m just a caveman.


----------



## Flipper (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree what a waste


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a BIG ugly fish! Dang!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats on the Monster. Would have been real fun on a snoopy/barbie pole or an ultra light with 50#test


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Sucks to have a state record fish and then simply lose it because you didnt make the effort to get it weighed timely. HUGE lake erie flounder, not bustin your ballz, but I do wish someone would have got it weighed in since it was absolutely massive and kept for that reason. My .02 cents, wont be back to check the tread for my chop bustin


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i was told growing up that if you wasnt going to eat it throw it back and leave it for the next person.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a question...Is it better to keep a mid range fish that has many yrs of spawning and angler enjoyment left than it is to keep a giant fish that probably doesn't have much success spawning and will most likely die of old age within the next couple yrs? Plus this fish obviously had something goin on inside with that huge bulge? We see that occasionally up there with carp...Its like they have a huge water filled sack in their gut.
Congrats on the fish...Too bad they couldn't have followed thru and gotten it to cert scales....Woulda been cool to see the bar raised that much...even if it is a drum.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't have a problem with keeping it for the record books but to just keep it & not put forth the effort to register it is a total needless waste.The next guy catching it may have put forth the required effort.To each their own but no matter what I catch,carp,shad,sheephead,ect, if I don't eat it or know someone that will,it goes back.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Great fish!!!!!!!! Bummer that he could not get it weighed sooner but it is what it is and in the grand scheme of things, I fail to see the need for the high horsemen to come riding thru here. Why berate someone for something that has no direct bearing on your success, or lack thereof, in fishing? For once I'd like to see people get indignant about something that really matters. If you need to feel better about yourselves, go watch Oprah.


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

xxpinballxx said:


> I think he swallowed my football!!!!!!
> What a catch...even if it is a sheep!


No No No it's a basketball. That fish's name is Lebron.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Great googley moogley........that's one hell of a farm animal!!

My 2cents on the greif for keeping it......IT"S A LEGALY TAKEN AND LEGALY KEPT FISH END OF STORY......sucks that the story is an almost reccord but that only affects one or two people;-) It's a species that gets mistreated and mis-respected by a LOT of people....I'd bet $50 even by some (many) of the people getting negative in this thread!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Thats alot of Mcfillet-o-fish...Congrats


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I find it hard to criticize when a person has no clue of the instances that were involved at the time.
It was not intentionally wasted, there were possibilitys of mounting and more. 
Lets leave it at that.
Congrats on the pig John.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been a long time outspoken person regarding the appreciation of rough fish. I'm actually amazed so many people are advocating over a drum... never thought I'd see the day, it is really cool... odd thing is that this is one situation where it seems to me the angler did as much as possible to try to go for a state record - as I imagine about all of us would. Coming off the water late, access to a certified scale, the size of the fish to try to keep it alive, ability of ODNR to inspect it... seems a lot stacked against the angler but I don't begrudge him for trying.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

First of all this fish was a once in a life time catch.Regardless if it was a trash fish,or what ever some of you label it.It was a GREAT catch being such was very worthy of recognition and holding of the state record.Was it wasted? Here let me remind you and I quote:

" John drug his feet on taking care of the fish getting it weighed. The fish was in the livewell over night, died Tuesday morning and all the belly fluids drained out. I iced it hard for him but he did not come to weigh the fish until this morning. (Wed).
After the loss it weighed in a pound and a half light of the record.."

appears so to me

And as for growing a set ,I have a very large set already don't need another set and I wouldn't watch Oprah if they paid me.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it is maybe the description of the belly fluids draining out, the fish sitting in the live well alive overnight before dying and then waiting another day to weigh it that is so disgusting to some people.  

Not me though. Great job sacking that hog!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW! That thing has a belly as big as mine!


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

I dont care what anyone says thats a cool fish!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

im suprised i havent gotten one like that with as many farm animals as i get! looks like i got my work cut out for me


----------



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

NICE fish man! I bet that was a blast! As far as any negative comments...we wonder how the animal rights folks chip away at our passion for the outdoors...heck we take shots from within our own ranks! Just remember, at some point, *your* next.

you"re (its early)


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

It's not a tumor!!

Huge, gnarly fish...


----------



## sdb69 (Jun 12, 2010)

People really need to stop and think. What he did was legal, and no laws were broken. That should be the end of it and nobody should bust his butt for the outcome. How many fish do you think people take home and fillet and eat, never thinking that it might have been a record breaker? I'm sure it has happened plenty of times. 

Why was it was ok to take the fish and kill it "ONLY" so that it could make a record book, or even have a chance at making the record book? Why should that be the only thing that makes it ok? What if he would have had done everything he needed to do immediately, and it wouldn't have been a record breaker? Either because of a technicality or for some other reason it would have been disqualified? Would it still have been ok then, because he "tried" to get it officially weighed? He did try. Just not quick enough for some folks.

It seems like the guy had to go to work. Should he have jeopardized his job to get this fish weighed? 

I do agree that it seems like a shame for a potential record breaking opportunity to be lost. But if the record weight was from a belly full of fluid (which came off of the gross weight when the fish puked it up , and not from the animal's tissues, it seems like maybe the outcome was probably justified. 

This opens a new question. What if the fish swallowed a brick? Would that weight count towards the total weight? If not, why would all of the fluid in it's belly have counted? How do they take all of this into account when officially weighing a fish?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

I think the summertime heat has set in.....


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd have thrown that peanut back , I'm after her Momma!  . reef donkey , erie flounder , I'm sticking with the silver bass monicker from Canada A . . :B


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Thank you to Fishers of Men and Kohouty for getting me additional info and pics. Also thanks OGF for having this forum that allows for stories like this to be found and shared.

I did a write up with a bit more info for those interested. Just click my signature and then Articles and Stories page.

Gotta love technology (photoshop), that original night picture... removed the time date stamp... curious if people would have even been able to tell - had they not seen original shot that was posted.


----------

